

Would you let a stranger read your DMs? You probably already do. - zacharyvoase
http://richardhenry.tumblr.com/post/1485762294/improving-twitter-oauth

======
jdminhbg
I don't understand why anyone uses the DM functionality on Twitter except in
the most extreme emergencies. Even if the security problem noted here didn't
exist, Twitter DMs are always one character or click away from being
accidentally broadcast to the world. Almost every day I see a misdirected DM
in my timeline; almost every week there's a news story arising from a
misdirected and sensitive DM. Do other people seriously have this much trouble
finding an email address for someone?

~~~
ifindkarma
Yeah, I stopped using DM for most things, and any time I do DM I make a mental
note that it will probably be public.

------
DanHulton
Everything you write on the internet is publicly available and connected to
you. All your tweets, all your Facebook status updates, all your forum posts
from a pseudonym, all your 4chan posts as anonymous, and yes, even your email.

Learn this. Internalize this. Embrace this.

Because even in the few cases where that statement _isn't_ correct, in a short
enough amount of time and with a very small number of security mistakes and
lapses in judgement, it _will_ be correct.

~~~
ifindkarma
Very well said. I should print this and put it on my wall.

